

66 year old guitarist sentenced to 10 days in jail for role in Anonymous attack - erickhill
http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/8/7355029/66-year-old-rock-guitarist-sentenced-to-10-days-in-jail-for-role-in

======
anigbrowl
A misdemeanor conviction could make it difficult for him to visit the US in
the future, so in that sense it may be a mire severe than the headline of 10
day sin jail. On the other hand DOSsers are assholes (imagine that you had
business you urgently needed to transact and were unable to do so) and
unusually for computer crimes this sentence seems pretty proportionate.

